# digital vs. film. Can you tell the difference?



## bribrius (Mar 8, 2015)

simple snapshot. Is it digital or film?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

It's digital.  I'm looking at a computer screen, so it HAS to be digital.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2015)

Sparky is correct ... in order for us to view an image via our web browser it must be in a digital form ... though I assume you are asking us what the original medium was to capture the image.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, it's true that no matter how the image was captured, it's now a digital image.

At any rate, how was it captured? Don't know. I'd want to see the image larger to see if I could identify any tell-tale elements of one over the other. Judging from what you've been posting about in the past few weeks, however, I'd say you just got back your first batch of film shot in the Konica and this is from one of those rolls


----------



## bribrius (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> Yes, it's true that no matter how the image was captured, it's now a digital image.
> 
> At any rate, how was it captured? Don't know. I'd want to see the image larger to see if I could identify any tell-tale elements of one over the other. Judging from what you've been posting about in the past few weeks, however, I'd say you just got back your first batch of film shot in the Konica and this is from one of those rolls


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2015)

Clicked on and seen full-size, it sure looks like color negative film. CLick on it, and then look at the playhouse...the speckles that make u the image are visible. But even seen small, this shows a lot of detail in the shadowed areas, and a pretty good "smooth" portrayal of the highlight tones. For me, the biggest thing I see as a film advantage is the way really bright, intense highlights can be rendered, without needing to jump through hoops. Modern color negative film has a look that's really wonderful.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2015)

I vote dig


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 8, 2015)

Film for sure.

Joe

Unless it's one of those simulations


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

After looking at the larger image, I'm sticking with my vote for film.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2015)

There must be a purpose of asking this question ... even if it is "Just for Fun"


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Film all the way but should have been a poll IMO.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 8, 2015)

This is humorous.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello  Bunnywabbit


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2015)

I went out to do some research on this topic this afternoon, so I grabbed my old Nikon F2 and went over to the park and shot what I figured would be some good shots that would help me better answer the question, "Is it film or is it digital?"

And wouldn't you know it, when I was actually shooting the pics, I failed to verify that the film rewind crank was moving counter-clockwise when I advanced after making each shot! Dumb mistake!





Turns out, I had mis-loaded the danged camera! Nothing I shot at the park even turned out! It seems that on the question "digital or film?", that I have no fricking clue which is which.

  Oh well, maybe next time...


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm going to go with digital - EXIF shows ViewNX 2.7 as creator/editor (as Derrel's shows PS CS Mac)


----------



## runnah (Mar 8, 2015)

Well if it's digital then its a **** shot, but if it's film then its an artistic masterpiece!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2015)

runnah said:
			
		

> Well if it's digital then its a **** shot, but if it's film then its an artistic masterpiece!



Now, now Gary, I think that's a bit extreme, even for you.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Derrel said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG...
I think I actually pee'd a little laughing so hard.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 9, 2015)

My guess is digital, and not a Polaroid. And it's mostly a guess because I can't necessarily tell...

I've scanned and printed inkjet copies of some of my darkroom prints and from a distance they look comparable but up close quite different.

Maybe it's a picture of Snowbear in the snow in Brian's backyard.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 9, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Maybe it's a picture of Snowbear in the snow in Brian's backyard.


No this snowbear.  I am here and he is there or he is here and I am there or . . . never mind.  It ain't me.

I'm still waiting to hear the answer (or did I miss it?)


----------

